
The brain learns completely differently than we've assumed - dnetesn
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-03-brain-differently-weve-assumed-20th.html
======
mpanday
The Nature paper is open access, looking into it. It seems just adding another
layer of activation function. Input to hidden layer 1 is called synaptic and
Hidden layer 1 to output is called dendritic. Can someone explain what how the
update rules, are different from backprop?

